
Show HN: A command line Facebook messenger - samBergeron
https://github.com/Alex-Rose/fb-messenger-cli
======
davidsawyer
Really cool concept! It would be awesome to put a little gif in the readme of
what the interaction is like. Maybe you could use something like
[https://asciinema.org](https://asciinema.org) to record your terminal
session?

